# 7" ADB?



## slayer621 (Dec 7, 2011)

Hey guys, I'll get right to the point, the only experience I have had with development and flashing roms is through CWM. I have no idea how to set up ADB for my tab 2 7". I tried following some guides and I can't get the device to be recognized. I installed android sdk, let it do its set up, but when I type "adb reboot recovery" into cmd, I get device not recognized. I think I have the wrong drivers or something. Can someone help me get this working?

tl;dr: can't get adb to work.

Thank you for reading and hopefully helping!!


----------



## GRZLA (Aug 13, 2011)

slayer621 said:


> Hey guys, I'll get right to the point, the only experience I have had with development and flashing roms is through CWM. I have no idea how to set up ADB for my tab 2 7". I tried following some guides and I can't get the device to be recognized. I installed android sdk, let it do its set up, but when I type "adb reboot recovery" into cmd, I get device not recognized. I think I have the wrong drivers or something. Can someone help me get this working?
> 
> tl;dr: can't get adb to work.
> 
> Thank you for reading and hopefully helping!!


Are you just going into cmd and typing adb commands? You have to be in the correct directory before just typing in a bunch of commands.

Lets say I installed the SDK under the following C:\Android\ then I would type the following into cmd

```
cd C:\Android\Platform-Tools\
```
 then enter in my adb commands. For you I would suggest you find out what folder the SDK was installed to and go from there.

If you are doing this and still having issues then you may not have the correct drivers.
Good luck!


----------



## dsb9938 (Jun 7, 2011)

If you get device not recognized adb is working. You need drivers. The easiest way is to load Kies. You can uninstall it after, it will leave the drivers.

D

.


----------



## slayer621 (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks a lot, installing kies gave me the correct drivers.


----------

